# [gimp]Farbverlauf einer Auswahl zuweisen



## fluessig (19. November 2002)

Ist echt beschissen, ich komm nicht drauf. Hab mir einen Farbverlauf erstellt. Der ist auch ausgewählt (zumindest wird die Vorschau unten in der Werkzeugbox angezeigt), aber wenn ich dann das Verlaufswerkzeug benutzen möchte um eine Auswahl zu füllen, bringt er mir immer nur den Verlauf von VG-Farbe zu HG-Farbe


----------



## Sovok (19. November 2002)

es gibt in gimp nen dialogfenster namens werkzeugeinstellungen

dort kannst du statt "vg nach hg" einfach "eigener farbverlauf" einstelln

wenn du sonst noch gimpfragen hast leg los


----------



## fluessig (20. November 2002)

Stimmt dafür muss man wissen, dass man den Farbverlauf Button doppelklicken muss. Intuitiv bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen, sondern nur aus Wut, weil mir irgendwann der Faden gerissen ist. Ist das vielleicht auch schon wieder intuitiv?????
Aber danke für die Antwort


----------



## Sovok (21. November 2002)

bzw. rechtsklick aufs bild->dialoge->werkzeugeinstellungen


----------

